# Willpower Is All You Need For New Habits! Really? Think Again!



## Venika (Oct 25, 2021)

How many times do you get told that willpower is the ultimate to form new healthy habits? 
I am sure on plenty of occasions? Well, this is true in my case, at least! 
There has always been a lot of buzz about willpower whenever we try to do something new in our lives, especially when it comes to habits. 
But is willpower the right way for breaking the habit of being yourself? 
Have you ever questioned the effectiveness of motivation and willpower in habit building?
I did, and here’s what I came across!
“It all boils down to your core values and true intent.”
This is the approach I am trying to follow each and every day of my life for creating positive changes. I am not perfect! Fall down many times, but integrity keeps me going. 
Before you start making any new habit, it’s very crucial for you to ask yourself- why am I doing this? What’s my true intent behind it? Where is it coming from? Is it to seek validation from others, or do I truly buy this?
You will definitely get an answer. It’s all about being true to yourself!
And that’s enough for breaking the habit of being your old self! 
“Integrity is not something you show others. It is how you behave behind their back.”
~Unknown


----------



## Pikaqiu (Nov 29, 2021)

I agree that your purpose and your core values do play a role in keeping people more motivated. but sometimes it is very hard for some people to even get out of bed and actually work. So it still does use a certain amount of willpower to keep the engine running long enough for the habit to kick in.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Venika said:


> How many times do you get told that willpower is the ultimate to form new healthy habits?
> I am sure on plenty of occasions? Well, this is true in my case, at least!
> There has always been a lot of buzz about willpower whenever we try to do something new in our lives, especially when it comes to habits.
> But is willpower the right way for breaking the habit of being yourself?
> ...


Habits are not will power. Will power is controlling something you are aware of on a surface level. Habits are automatic things we been conditioned or trained to do. So its not will power, as you do habits without knowing you are doing it. The way to break a bad habit is either replace it with a new habit or find a method of training it out.


----------



## laluna (2 mo ago)

An easy way to make yourself aware of a bad habit is to rearrange your space. When you unconsciously go to eat chips or whatever and run into the couch you will pop out of that autopilot.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

laluna said:


> An easy way to make yourself aware of a bad habit is to rearrange your space. When you unconsciously go to eat chips or whatever and run into the couch you will pop out of that autopilot.



I like this.

Major changes to your environment lead to a need to revise habits. Once you're in that mindset where you need to change what you're doing, you're more open minded and that's the time to form new habits.

God, it's so obvious once you see it.


----------

